# 2006 honda rancher 350 es



## hydrazombie (Feb 15, 2021)

the engine was run without oil and locked the motor up, I can get a replacement that is100% rebuilt but it's a 5 speed only not a es motor.
so what other parts would i need to change out for the 5 speed conversion.
ecm
digital display
or any other part of the atv


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could you not have that one rebuilt?


----------

